
Claudio Ranieri (Manager, Leicester City): We Do Not Dream - yarapavan
http://www.theplayerstribune.com/claudio-ranieri-leicester-city-premier-league/
======
yarapavan
> Before we played our first match of the season, I told the players, “I want
> you to play for your teammates. We are a little team, so we have to fight
> with all our heart, with all our soul. I don’t care the name of the
> opponent. All I want is for you to fight. If they are better than us, Okay,
> congratulations. But they have to show us they are better.”

------
azuajef
Leicester City 2016: Not only a great sports story, a great story.

